# Plug cutter option



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am working on a project that I need to plug some screw holes with the same wood. The counter boars are 3/8". I have two plug cutting bits and neither seam to cut a plug large enough to wedge into the hole. They go in but they are noticeably loose. Is there any manufacturer that makes a plug cutter that is a bit oversized or at a wedge shape (as the ones I have seam to be strait). I have some 3/8 dowl and it fits perfect but don't want end grain plugs.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought a Hitachi plug cuter (Ø3/8") and it worked great! A Ø3/8" dowel and the plugs were exactly the same size!! I picked it up at Lowes.:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tapered plug cutters are available and work good.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the Hitachi plug cutters and have been happy with them. They have a spring-loaded centering pin.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't suppose your drill bit wobbles a little you're when cutting the hole?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

It may very well, maybe not even the bit but the entire press. shimmies a bit?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Are your counterbores deep enough?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Nate1778 said:


> I am working on a project that I need to plug some screw holes with the same wood. The counter boars are 3/8". I have two plug cutting bits and neither seam to cut a plug large enough to wedge into the hole. They go in but they are noticeably loose. Is there any manufacturer that makes a plug cutter that is a bit oversized or at a wedge shape (as the ones I have seam to be strait). I have some 3/8 dowl and it fits perfect but don't want end grain plugs.


the only plug cutter to use is The fuller Get the tappered bit with the counter sinker These are like a set But you can buy them seperate This is the only ones i use They fit tight They are on a 5 degree's angle These are the best you can get I have tried lot's of them And i call them junk Don't fit these do fit
here are the taper bit and cutter http://www.wlfuller.com/html/type__c__.html 

also the plug cutter http://www.wlfuller.com/html/tapered.html


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

mi77915 said:


> I just bought a Hitachi plug cuter (Ø3/8") and it worked great! A Ø3/8" dowel and the plugs were exactly the same size!! I picked it up at Lowes.:thumbsup:
> 
> Tom


I bought a 3/8 Hitachi and Lowes and its a POS, I guess I got a bad one. The damn things tears the wood or gets stuck.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

12penny said:


> Are your counterbores deep enough?




1/4" to 3/8" to the screw head. Plugs go in the hole but there is a noticeable gap. If it were just cabinets I would be OK, this is an heir loom rocking horse so I want it to be perfect.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I would recommend these from Rockler. These make consistently good plugs everytime.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Nate..only problem I've had with plug cutters was when I used them to cut Ipe plugs. Bit got so hot that the cutters warped . They started to make un-tapered plugs. Get a new cutter and see what happens.


----------



## Gravel7 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hitachi here also*

I bought the 3/8" Hitachi at Lowes to and it works beautifully for me. Looks just like the picture of the ones from Rockler. At first I was using it in my drill press but now i just use it in my hand drill. Nice taper, great fit.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*plug cutter and counter sinker twist bit*



Nate1778 said:


> I am working on a project that I need to plug some screw holes with the same wood. The counter boars are 3/8". I have two plug cutting bits and neither seam to cut a plug large enough to wedge into the hole. They go in but they are noticeably loose. Is there any manufacturer that makes a plug cutter that is a bit oversized or at a wedge shape (as the ones I have seam to be strait). I have some 3/8 dowl and it fits perfect but don't want end grain plugs.


the are the only one's i use Have been using those for yrs They fit perfect http://www.wlfuller.com/ the taper drill bit i use is the #5 and 3/8" counter sinker The plug cutter of course is 3/8" These will work del


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I picked up a Hitachi bit at Lowe's the other say and it did the trick. It makes a heck of a tapered plug compared to my other two. Thanks guys.


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

I have tapered plug cutters from Lee Valley. No problems and they work well.

Woodie


----------

